#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Keuringen in theater?

## rinus bakker

Afgelopen dinsdag hebben we met twee man - in het kader van een pilot project eens een CE-markerings onderzoek gedaan in een schouwburg duie was gekeurd door de 'zelfbenoemde' experts op het gebied van trekkenwand installaties.
De certificaten van goedkeuring bleken zo lek als een mandje.  :Frown: 
Allerlei eisen uit de Machine Richtlijn waren met voeten getreden,
wezenlijke documenten ontbraken, 
of waren kwa naamgeving en schema's door elkaar "gehusseld". 
De handleidingen waren vooral een illusie en de besturingssof-ware was dat letterlijk. 

Het mooiste van alles was nog dat er ook twee aparte eenpersoons liftjes 
in de manteaux 
waren goedgekeurd terwijl ze een opvallend in het oog springende detailleringsfout hadden.  :EEK!: 
Op de lift stond dat 150kg toelaatbaar zou zijn, maar de Machine Richtlijn letterlijk nemend was dit op zijn best maar iets van 30kg.

En de sector ?  Zij doolt gewoon voort in de zelf veroorzaakte mist ?  :Cool: 

Of zou er eens een frisse wind gaan waaien door de toneeltorens 
- waar de rookluiken nu vooral als ventilatie open staan.  :Big Grin:

----------


## @lex

> ...terwijl ze een opvallend in het oog springende detailleringsfout hadden...




Wat is een detailleringsfout?

@lex

----------


## rinus bakker

een foutje in een detail:
laten we zeggen het plaatsen van een M8 boutje waar er kwa sterkte een M14 of M16 nodig zou zijn... zo soort van detail.
Of een stalen I-balk waar een H-balk nodig is.
Of drie 1-tons takels op een rij boven 1 truss en dan zeggen at die truss op die manier 3 ton kan hebben.... 
En ongelukken komen vrijwel altijd door de missers in de details, 
nooit door iets overzien in de grote lijnen.

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Ik zit in een vergelijkbaar traject. Opdrachtgever heeft een machine met EG en typegoedkeuring. Echt zo lek als een mandje. Meer dan 20 belangrijke onderdelen uit de hijsketen zijn niet gemonteerd zoals op tekening vermeld staat!

De basis voor de verklaring van overeenstemming is totaal lek. Er is helemaal geen overeenstemming! En toch ligt er een prachtig certificaat en een typegoedkeuring. Ik heb er geen ander woord voor: het is gewoon fraude. 


(Waar zit de 2e vluchtweg op deze rollenzolder?)

----------


## rinus bakker

Het moedwillig goedkeuren van duidelijke fouten is fraude?
Dat bedoel je neem ik aan.
Van wat ik hoorde was het eerder een totale desinteresse bij de keur-"meester", die de naam meester onwaardig was.
Gesprekken over snelle auto's, lekker w*ven, verre vakanties, beleggen, politiek.... 
ik vind het allemaal best, maar dat moet allemaal NIET het aandachtspunt zijn tijdens een installatiekeuring.
Maar ja als de installateur de keuring betaalt, dan gaat de slagersknecht het vlees van de slachter niet afkeuren.... 
NoBo of niet, sommigen ervan zijn zo "rekkelijk" als de pest.
Nu moet er dus nog een keruringsinstituut komen dat uitzoekt op basis waarvan de Raad voor de Accreditatie al die kort-door-de-bocht-keurders goedkeurt. 
Ik zou eerder zeggen: 
er moet na al die BMT-trammelant toch ook nog maar een beroeps-compentie-profiel (bcp - bureaucraat-bleurkh) komen voor directeuren en hoofden techniek. 
En voor de adviseurs en de installateurs. 
Want bij al die groepen rammelt het even hard als de keurfraudeurs....

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik zit in een vergelijkbaar traject. Opdrachtgever heeft een machine met EG en typegoedkeuring. Echt zo lek als een mandje. Meer dan 20 belangrijke onderdelen uit de hijsketen zijn niet gemonteerd zoals op tekening vermeld staat!
> 
> De basis voor de verklaring van overeenstemming is totaal lek. Er is helemaal geen overeenstemming! En toch ligt er een prachtig certificaat en een typegoedkeuring. Ik heb er geen ander woord voor: het is gewoon fraude.



ff belletje met de certificerende instantie, lijkt me dan. 
Had hier gisteren TUV-Rheinland weer over de vloer, en die heren zijn erg nauwkeurig met hun licentie. Alle schema's en tekeningen werden compleet opnieuw nagegaan. 

tenzij het een gevalletje CE is, en de fabrikant de goedkeuring zelf afgeeft...

----------


## rinus bakker

Deze fabrikant weet amper hoe een CE verklaring eruit moet zien....
Maar een "personen-hefinstallatie-keurings-instantie" uit Amsterdam Noord suggereert ook alles van trekkenwanden af te weten.
En keurt - tegen betaling - ook alles altijd wel (desnoods voorlopig) goed...
waarbij de maatstaven erg "rekkelijk" kunnen worden toegepast.
TüV heeft een heel wat betere reputatie in dit opzicht. 
Ook al is het in mijn ogen niet de bedoeling dat de hele Duitse wet- en regelgeving en normering maar meteen ook maar van toepassing te verklaren in het Nederlandse grondgebied. 
Dat is al eens eerder gepoogd een jaar of 70 geleden. En werd ook toen niet geaccepteerd. De goede dingen overnemen, de onzin eruit. 
En geen gesjoemel en gerommel.

----------

